# Best hand call



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I went back a ways and I couldn't find this topic.

I am wondering what is the best all around hand call for coyote, fox, and cats. I had a rabbit call before and I had little success with it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you will get a million answers to this. Pick a call that will make several sounds. Distress, howls, etc. and learn to use it. Be patient, watch how and where you set up. It will happen.

There really isn't one call that is perfect for everything


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

TK33,
Any of the name brand predator calls will call critters. I see you are in North dakota, so you are likely after coyotes and cats. It gets mighty cold up there, so I suggest a good open reed call. Major Boddicker's Crit'r call "standard" is one good one. Jerry Hunsley out of Pierre So. Dakota makes a couple of good ones too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I second what Cronk said and I also suggest Verminators Tweety calls they have a unique sound. Buy a bunch and use what you like. Give the others or sell them to a calling buddy.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I have tons of different hand calls and the only on I use anymore is Wayne Carlton's Crittr Call (standard).


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Boondocks have you tried their Song Dog?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Boondocks have you tried their Song Dog?


I'm guessing your refering to the Song Dog howler with the extentions and yes I do use it for howling.

On my previous post I guess I was refering to rabbits screams. When it comes to howling I like to change it up a little and use a few different calls to get different pitches.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

boondocks said:


> I'm guessing your refering to the Song Dog howler with the extentions and yes I do use it for howling.
> 
> On my previous post I guess I was refering to rabbits screams. When it comes to howling I like to change it up a little and use a few different calls to get different pitches.


Try rabbit distress on the Song Dog. :wink:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I gave her a few sqeaks. It sounds pretty good. :beer:


----------



## pbmules5309 (Nov 27, 2006)

The only calls I have used are primos calls, the hot dog, lil dog, and ki-yi. That's just because they're the only ones the hunting store in my town sells. They work ok for me, but I'm thinking about ordering some of the verminator calls. Anyone use them?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

All i have is the primos hotdog,kiyi,and the woods wise mini three. I like them all :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pbmules5309 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering some of the verminator calls. Anyone use them?


I really like their calls. I use the Syco Tweety quite a bit. I have a regular one, one that my calling partner customized with a wooden call body, and a custom one made by Rick Paillet.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks,

I picked up a primos regulator call new for $6. I might get a verminator also.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

how many hand calls do you bring with you on a hunting trip?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

on my lanyard I typically have two howlers and two different distresses. I also keep a cow horn tip call under my shirt of a seperate string as a last resort backup.

I have a beltpack in my vehicle with my PM-4. In that I have anywhere from 5-10 spare calls thrown in there, with a backup howler.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol looks like i need to buy a few


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Dan thompson howler is so cash money! I love that howler and the Verminator calls are crazy sweet distress calls, I'm hoping for christmas this year to get the lil dog by primos and the double whammy. The double whammy is so nice!


----------

